# Epoxy



## Twig Man (Mar 17, 2013)

I would like yalls suggestions on what epoxy yall like. I need it to repair cracks in the wood I use to make my bowls. I have had mixed results. Even though I use correct mixing measurments I sometime get a gummy result that dosent harden correctly. So what is your go to epoxy?


----------



## Mrfish55 (Mar 18, 2013)

Believe it or not the best I've found to date is a 5 min epoxy sold at dollarama for $1.25, same size tubes at the hardware store are $8, the cheap stuff is much clearer and actually sets up hard in 5 min unlike the more expensive stuff, takes longer and has a yellowish hue to it. If you need more strength in woods that are oily or higher resin content I use G2 epoxy but it takes a full 24 hours or more to fully set.


----------



## brown down (Mar 18, 2013)

I use and have always used CA glue to fill in cracks. depending on the size of them, thin usually does the trick and if they are a little bigger than i use my thick stuff. hit it with the activator and it sets in a few seconds maybe a minute or so.. I only use epoxy if there is a big void that let loose and need to do some inlay work which is what i am working on right now! where it wouldn't be cost effective to fill them in with CA glue. epoxy is cheaper for that..


----------



## BangleGuy (Mar 18, 2013)

I use System Three PR for some non-pressure casting. A little heat goes a long ways for cure time. If you can fit you turned item into a little toaster oven or use a heat gun, that will speed up cure dramatically. System Three will take an hour or two to set up and 24 hours to completely harden. At 200F, it cures in about 10 minutes, Heat also helps to drop the viscosity and let the PR release any air pockets or trapped air in the PR.

For a little extra pizazz, try blending some colored mica powders into your PR, you can buy all colors of the rainbow here; Coastal Scents


----------



## brown down (Mar 18, 2013)

if the cracks do go all the way through the piece you could use a shop vac to suck it down through the piece as well.. a pic of what you are trying to work with would also help!


----------



## Twig Man (Mar 18, 2013)

I always have large cracks in the wood I use because most of the time its very old reclaimed lumber. So Once I carve the bowl I like to fill the cracks in with epoxy , not so much to push the crack together but to fill and support a void


----------



## brown down (Mar 18, 2013)

Twig Man said:


> I always have large cracks in the wood I use because most of the time its very old reclaimed lumber. So Once I carve the bowl I like to fill the cracks in with epoxy , not so much to push the crack together but to fill and support a void



either remedy will work for you, epoxy or CA glue. you can use either for inlay work, but i find CA to be easier but the smell is horrible, but is instantly hardened and IMO will hold stronger than an epoxy but it also depends on the crack you are trying to fill!!!???? a pic would help out a lot.. i can post a pic of a bowl for beads of courage i am working on where i am using both concepts if you would like! i am using epoxy as a filler and than will use CA glue to fill in with inlay material Steeler was kind enough to send!


----------



## colin56 (Apr 24, 2013)

In order to deal with cracks, epoxy is most common way. But it is better to us some 
filing before epoxy. As it covers the big cracks and polish over these filling give the 
excellent results.




aluminium shop fronts


----------



## healeydays (Apr 24, 2013)

I have been buying 5 minute from HF in large tubes and putting into squeeze bottles and have been having great results with it. I had been a bit concerned as I color with artist paints, but it dries with no yellowing and dries fast.


----------



## Walt (Apr 25, 2013)

One hazard which may explain your gummy result may be that you were using casting resin? If so, the area exposed to air may not cure correctly thereby yielding your gummy surface. I have taken some handy wrap (plastic sheet) and put it onto the surface of the resin thereby keeping the air out and it cured ok.


----------



## HomeBody (Apr 28, 2013)

I use epoxy called Acra-Glas gel from Brownells gunsmith supply house. Make sure you get the gel. It comes with 2 packets of coloring, one black and one brown so you can match the epoxy color to the wood. It's pricey but I've had great luck with it for gunstocks. Gary


----------



## Mike Jones (Apr 29, 2013)

If you are going to be doing more than just onesies and twosies, I suggest that you open the web site of Systems 3 epoxy company. You will find the EXACT thing that you need to make perfect crack fill solution every time and with controlled results.

http://www.systemthree.com/store/pc/viewcategories.asp?gclid=CJ7f8OqZ77YCFaF7Qgodm0UAWQ

Tools, tips, secrets, pictures, vid clips, Etc., and /etc., Spend an hour there, and you will be more in-the-know than most and your choice can be ordered from them direct. Competitive and better pricing. This is a trip I urge you to take.
You'll be thanking me in about a week.


----------

